# Fishing carts



## bottomfeeder

Fishing carts are fairly expensive. So I decided to build my own. In all cost me under $150 and is a heck of alot bigger than the ones you can buy at the store. Just an idea for anyone trying to to save a little $$$


----------



## oxbeast1210

nice!! how sturdy is it?


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper

it should of been alot cheaper than $150. Looks good good idea, wonder if the pvc will hold up or break.


----------



## ironman172

Nice..... but I would think the handle would have needed extended forward so your feet didn't hit the cart as you walk....just an observation ....and I really like a third wheel on the front too:yes:


----------



## bottomfeeder

Its 1 1/4" pvc. Its pretty sturdy. I had both of my kids (ages 5&7) in pulling them around the yard. I had to shorten the handle up so I wouldnt have to lift it so high. In the pic its actually stuck in a clasp.It swings down.Most of the cost was the T's (about 20) and about 40' of conduit. Its 24"x52". $150 was a rough guess.


----------



## johnsonbeachbum

looks good.
Is the floor a section of plastic bedliner from a pickup?
That worked great.


----------



## ironman172

bottomfeeder said:


> Its 1 1/4" pvc. Its pretty sturdy. I had both of my kids (ages 5&7) in pulling them around the yard. I had to shorten the handle up so I wouldnt have to lift it so high. In the pic its actually stuck in a clasp.It swings down.Most of the cost was the T's (about 20) and about 40' of conduit. Its 24"x52". $150 was a rough guess.


Thanks for the clarification on the handle:thumbup:....I am in need of another to accommodate a larger cooler for the bigger fish.....Thanks for sharing


----------



## bottomfeeder

ironman172 said:


> Thanks for the clarification on the handle:thumbup:....I am in need of another to accommodate a larger cooler for the bigger fish.....Thanks for sharing


No problem. I probably couldve done it cheaper but I tend to over do things a bit. lol


----------



## bottomfeeder

johnsonbeachbum said:


> looks good.
> Is the floor a section of plastic bedliner from a pickup?
> That worked great.


Nice observation!! It is a bed liner!


----------

